# Hard Tube Wakü komplett undicht, warum?



## SebiPuck (4. Mai 2017)

*Hard Tube Wakü komplett undicht, warum?*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe nun schon mehrere Waküs mit Soft und Hard Tubing konstruiert, weswegen ich mir folgendes nicht erklären kann:

Ich habe ein System mit gebaut, bei dem ich vollkommen aufs Biegen der Tubes verzichtet habe. Stattdessen habe ich (kennt ihr bestimmt) ausschließlich mit 90 Grad Winkeln gearbeitet.

- An dieser Stelle will ich erwähnen, dass alle Anschlüsse, Winkel und Adapter von Bitspower stammen. Auch die Rohre wurden von Bitspower produziert (16/12mm).
- Anschlüsse: Bitspower Multi-Link Adapter G1/4 Zoll 16mm AD - shiny silver
- Ich kühle meine GPU und CPU mit EK Blöcken.
- Vorhanden sind 2 Radiatoren (240mm und 360mm)
- Der Ausgleichsbehälter stammt ebenfalls von Bitspower (150mm Version, Röhrenbehälter ist horizontal / "liegend" verbaut).
- Pumpe: Laing DDC von EK

Jetzt zum Problem: beim Zusammenbau lief alles perfekt. Alle Tubes bis zum Anschlag in den Fittingen verbaut - diese saßen auch bombenfest. nachdem ich das Ganze mit destilliertem Wasser befüllte, lief alles wie gewünscht. Der Kreislauf war komplett dicht.
Nachdem ich das System ca: 2 Tage lange testete, war dieses am 3. Tag beim Einschalten plötzlich komplett undicht ( hat mir btw. meine 970 gtx gekostet  ). Zusätzlich musste ich feststellen, dass sämtliche Rohre komplett "lose" in den Anschlüssen "lagen". Diese konnten einfach "rausgezogen" / in verschiedenen Winkeln gedrückt werden (ich rede hier von fast allen Anschlüssen).

Nun frage ich mich, was daran schuld sein könnte. Ich vermute, dass sich die Form der Rohre durch eine Überhitzung am Tag vor dem Unglück verändert hat. Könnte diese Behauptung zutreffen? Vielleicht ist es noch wichtig zu erwähnen, dass diese nun wieder etwas fester in den Anschlüssen sitzen, obwohl ich nichts am System verändert habe. Um sowas in Zukunft zu vermeiden ist es mir wichtig, den Grund für dieses Unglück zu wissen...

Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Zusätzlich hätte ich noch eine kleine Frage: ich habe mich entschieden, einen Temperatursensor (Bitspower) zu kaufen, der mit einem 1/4 Gewinde versehen ist. Wo muss ich den 2 PIN Stecker des Sensors anschließen? Ist es möglich diesen direkt mit dem Mainboard zu verbinden? Wenn ja, wie?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
LG


----------



## SpatteL (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*

Zur Sache mit den Hardtubes kann ich nix sagen, da ich selber damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Ich weiß nur das Bitspower Zeug ist unverhältnismäßig teurer, da gibt es gleichwertige, aber (deutlich) günstiger Alternativen.

Zur Sache mit dem Sensor, da brauchst du halt einen passenden Anschluss auf dem Board.
Das haben idR nur die teuren Modelle.


----------



## Sverre (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*

Überhitzung...??? 100+ Grad??

Denke da eher an die Dichtungsringe / Montage.

 Der 2 PIN Stecker des Sensors  kommt an den Temperaturanschluss des MB.
Ob dein MB diesen hat, steht im Handbuch.


----------



## Chukku (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*

Welche Pumpe hast du im System?

Die einzige Erklärung, die mir einfallen würde, wäre dass die Pumpe zeitweise ausgefallen ist und sich dadurch eine Komponente kurzfristig so stark überhitzt hat, dass die Anschlüsse und das Rohr direkt an dieser Komponente sehr heiss geworden sind.
Das würde dann aber wirklich maximal die 2 Anschlüsse an dieser Komponente (z.B. CPU) betreffen und nicht alle Fittings im Loop.

Ich komm nur auf die Idee, weil mir das mit der VPP755 Pumpe einmal passiert ist... sprang nicht an -> CPU lief sofort auf 105° hoch und der Kühlblock und die Anschlüsse waren sofort wahnsinnig heiss... sowas wäre bestimmt nicht  gut für deine Tubes



SebiPuck schrieb:


> Zusätzlich hätte ich noch eine kleine Frage: ich habe mich entschieden, einen Temperatursensor (Bitspower) zu kaufen, der mit einem 1/4 Gewinde versehen ist. Wo muss ich den 2 PIN Stecker des Sensors anschließen? Ist es möglich diesen direkt mit dem Mainboard zu verbinden? Wenn ja, wie?



Es gibt nur sehr wenige Mainboards, die Eingänge für Temperatursensoren haben.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand nur die meisten Asus Boards bzw. seit der allerneuesten Generation (Z270 bzw. X370 AM4) auch einige Gigabyte Aorus.
(kriegst du auf der jeweiligen Produkt-Webseite unter "Spzifikationen" - "interne Anschlüsse" raus.. da steht dann "Thermal Sensor Connector" oder so)


----------



## Evandure (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*

Evtl sind auch deine Lüfter ausgefallen?
Was passiert wenn die Wasserkuhlung uberhitzt mit PETG Tubes - YouTube


----------



## SebiPuck (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*

Danke für eure Hilfe, hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass so viel Beiträge erstellt werden 



SpatteL schrieb:


> Zur Sache mit den Hardtubes kann ich nix sagen, da ich selber damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
> Ich weiß nur das Bitspower Zeug ist unverhältnismäßig teurer, da gibt es gleichwertige, aber (deutlich) günstiger Alternativen.
> 
> Zur Sache mit dem Sensor, da brauchst du halt einen passenden Anschluss auf dem Board.
> Das haben idR nur die teuren Modelle.



Hey, ich habe grade gemerkt, dass wir die gleichen CPUs und Mainboards haben. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, haben diese aber keinen dementsprechenden Anschluss, richtig?  Das mit Bitspower ist sone Sache. Schwer zu bekommen und teuer. Habe ich gerade bei meinem Projekt gemerkt, da ich immerhin 32 Anschlüsse, 10 90 Grad Winkel und 4 90 Grad Adapter verbaut habe :/. Aber in Sachen Aussehen finde ich Bitspower fast unschlagbar (kommt halt drauf an, welchen Geschmack man hat und auf was man Wert legt) 



Sverre schrieb:


> Überhitzung...??? 100+ Grad??
> 
> Denke da eher an die Dichtungsringe / Montage.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich denke da ist weitaus weniger erforderlich, da man grade PETG Komponenten schon locker mit nem traditionellem Föhn biegen kann  Ich denke noch immer, dass das Ganze was mit Temperaturen zu tun hat, da die Dinger ja auch wieder alleine dicht wurden :/.



Chukku schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe hast du im System?
> 
> Die einzige Erklärung, die mir einfallen würde, wäre dass die Pumpe zeitweise ausgefallen ist und sich dadurch eine Komponente kurzfristig so stark überhitzt hat, dass die Anschlüsse und das Rohr direkt an dieser Komponente sehr heiss geworden sind.
> Das würde dann aber wirklich maximal die 2 Anschlüsse an dieser Komponente (z.B. CPU) betreffen und nicht alle Fittings im Loop.
> ...



Hey, die Pumpe war nicht schuld (denke ich). Hier ein link zum verbauten Produkt: EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP DDC 3.2 PWM Elite - Acetal inkl. Pumpe (Ne laing DDC von EK)



Evandure schrieb:


> Evtl sind auch deine Lüfter ausgefallen?
> Was passiert wenn die Wasserkuhlung uberhitzt mit PETG Tubes - YouTube



Der KenschundCo, ich kannte das Video schon zuvor und hab mich dran erinnert, dass der mal ein ähnliches Problem hatte  Hab mir das ganze Video nochmal angesehen und etwas festgestellt, an das ich mich nicht erinnern konnte: seine Fittinge haben sich auch gelöst. Ist natürlich plausibel, wenn das PETG beginnt, unter der Hitze zu arbeiten. Ich denke, schon langsam zeigt sich, dass es sich hier wohl wirklich um eine Ünerhitzung gehandelt hat.

Meine Komponenten (GPU und CPU) waren zwar "nur" bei ca. 70-80 Grad, jedoch muss man folgendes bedenken (so ist das Ganze überhaupt erst passiert):
Ich nutze SpeedFan, um auf erhöhte Temperaturen mit mehr Pumpen- und Lüfterleistung zu reagieren. Leider war das System noch ganz frisch installiert, weswegen ich es zum Zeitpunkt des Geschehens noch NICHT als "Autostart-Programm" deklariert hatte...

Ich denke die hohen Temperaturen in Kombination mit der Pumpe, die nur wenig Wasser durch den Kreislauf beförderte hat dafür gesorgt, dass was Ähnliches wie bei KenschundCo passiert... 

Hat noch jemand andere Ideen?

Vielen Dank für alle Beiträge, sehr nett!


----------



## SpatteL (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*



SebiPuck schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe grade gemerkt, dass wir die gleichen CPUs und Mainboards haben. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, haben diese aber keinen dementsprechenden Anschluss, richtig?  Das mit Bitspower ist sone Sache. Schwer zu bekommen und teuer. Habe ich gerade bei meinem Projekt gemerkt, da ich immerhin 32 Anschlüsse, 10 90 Grad Winkel und 4 90 Grad Adapter verbaut habe :/. Aber in Sachen Aussehen finde ich Bitspower fast unschlagbar (kommt halt drauf an, welchen Geschmack man hat und auf was man Wert legt)


Nicht das ich wüsste, ich habe dafür aber auch ein aquaero, daher habe ich da noch gar nicht drauf geachtet.

Schau dir mal Barrow an und beiß dir in den Ar***. ^^
Laufen angeblich vom gleichen Band, kosten aber nur einen Bruchteil.
Nachteil, aktuell bekommt man die nur direkt aus China. Caseking will die zwar ins Sortiment auf nehmen, da gibt es aber noch kein Datum.


----------



## SebiPuck (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*

Also das mit den Teilen von "Barrow" ist ja interessant - hab ich noch nie was von gehört  Sehen teilweise tatsächlich wie die Produkte von Bitspower aus (nur, dass eben das Logo nicht drauf ist)! 

Nachdem das Problem mit der undichten Wakü nun behoben ist, wollte ich noch fragen, wie ihr das am besten angehen würdet: die neue GTX 1070 reinstecken und nen frischen Versuch starten - keine Ahnung, ob das die beste Entscheidung wär...
Wie läuft das bei euch ab, wenn ihr nen neuen Kreislauf aufgebaut habt?

@SpatteL hast du ne Idee, welcher Shop im deutschsprachigen Raum noch Produkte von Bitspower anbietet? Ich würde zusätzliche 16mm PETG Rohre brauchen und bei Caseking sind die zZ ausverkauft :/


----------



## SpatteL (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube Wakü komplett undicht, warum?*

Schau mal bei highflow.nl.
Habe da selber zwar noch nicht bestellt, soll aber ganz gut sein der Shop.
Mindfactory scheint auch Bitspower im Angebot zu haben.
Ich schaue wegen WaKü-Sachen eigentlich immer nur bei Aqautuning und Caseking.


----------



## SebiPuck (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube Wakü komplett undicht, warum?*

Hab von den Shops gehört, bin aber aus irgend einen Grund extrem vorsichtig 
Trdm vielen Dank! 

Edit: keine Ahnung, ob ihr den kennt, aber mylemon bietet auch einige Produkte von Bitspower an  Ist auch ein super Shop, hab da damals Mainboard, CPU usw. bestellt.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube Wakü komplett undicht, warum?*

Wenn du es nicht eilig hast und lust was aus China zu bestellen schau mal bei AliExpress vorbei. Da gibt es Barrow ganz billig und dann schau dir Barrow und Bitspower an. *Hust* Der Drache machts teuer *hust*

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SebiPuck (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube Wakü komplett undicht, warum?*

Jap, ist klar, dass man (wie fast immer) für die Marke den größten Anteil der Ausgaben einplanen muss. Trotzdem: danke für den Tipp


----------



## Crash-Over (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*



Chukku schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe hast du im System?
> 
> Die einzige Erklärung, die mir einfallen würde, wäre dass die Pumpe zeitweise ausgefallen ist und sich dadurch eine Komponente kurzfristig so stark überhitzt hat, dass die Anschlüsse und das Rohr direkt an dieser Komponente sehr heiss geworden sind.
> Das würde dann aber wirklich maximal die 2 Anschlüsse an dieser Komponente (z.B. CPU) betreffen und nicht alle Fittings im Loop.
> ...



Nicht nur das es gabs schon seit dem x79 Boards schon der temp fühler


----------



## Chukku (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*



Crash-Over schrieb:


> Nicht nur das es gabs schon seit dem x79 Boards schon der temp fühler



Ok, sagen wir mal so:
Ich hab in der Generation Z170/X99 einmal stundenlang die Homepages sämtlicher MB Hersteller, die mir so in den Sinn gekommen sind, nach den technischen Spezifikationen ihrer Boards durchsucht.
Und zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich ausschliesslich bei Asus fündig geworden.

Als dann AM4 und Z270 rauskamen war ich positiv überrascht, dass auch Gigabyte Aorus nun Eingänge für Temp. Sensoren hat.

Ich habe aber keinerlei Ahnung, wie die Situation VOR Z170 / X99 aussah.

Im Wesentlichen ging es mir ja nur darum, dem TE klarzumachen, dass nicht jedes Mainboard automatisch dieses Feature hat.


----------



## Crash-Over (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tube WakÃ¼ komplett undicht, warum?*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ok, sagen wir mal so:
> Ich hab in der Generation Z170/X99 einmal stundenlang die Homepages sämtlicher MB Hersteller, die mir so in den Sinn gekommen sind, nach den technischen Spezifikationen ihrer Boards durchsucht.
> Und zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich ausschliesslich bei Asus fündig geworden.
> 
> ...



Wollte damit sagen das es schon vorher das gab bei Asus bei denen anderen weiss ich nicht leider.Aber man nutzt meistens andere Geräte für die Temp Werte bzw Lüfter RPM auszulesen als das Mainboard bei einer Wakü


----------

